# [SOLVED] Moving DVR Recordings to an HP z565 Media Center PC



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

My Client has an HP z565 Media Center:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/useCategory?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=&product=3235292&lang=
and a Scientific Alanta Explorer 8300HD Cable Box/DVR:
http://www.scientificatlanta.com/Products/consumers/new_explorer8300HD.htm

His goal is to move the pre-recorded files from the DVR to the Media PC. I have used several combinations and nothing is working properly.

My initial setup was through Media Center where you can add the Cable box for control through Media Center, allowing pause/play live TV, set recording times, etc. The 8300HD was not listed in setup so I was forced to set up manually using the Scientific Atlanta name and a generic name for possibly a different box. All functions properly with a 10 second delay from the IR remote(This is because it passes through the Media PC first then to the Cable Box/DVR).

Two problems with this setup. 1) The dark or black video images produce a speckling effect looking like video noise in black and dark colors which is transfered to the recorded video. I have tried RG-6 Connection, Composite Video, Component Video and HDMI. All produce the same effect.
2) When a video is selected from the pre-recorded list, "American Idol" for example, the Media Center thinks the DVR is on a certain channel. Let's say I have the Cable box set on NFL Football. If I choose the show I want to record, play it, record it, it is labled "NFL Football". I can change the name in Windows but it does not translate back to Media Center.

Bypassing Media Center altogether, using Windows Movie Maker, I am able to use an S-Video Cable to the front inputs of the Media PC and a composite right/left audio cable to the audio inputs but I get no sound on the recording. The only options I have under sound setup is the Realtek Audio Device (The Sound Card) and not the Conexant 2388x AVStream MPEG TS Capture (Phillips TU1236 ATSC) device that is actually what inputs sound.

I have tried a free download of DScaler but this creates more problems. No Audio and incorrectly scaled video (stretched horizontally).

Anyone know of a program that will do what I need to have done?

Thanks in advance,
Solman


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: Moving DVR Recordings to an HP z565 Media Center PC*

Love it when I'm able to answer my own questions...After being an authorized HP reseller, I am thinking of Never buying from them again due to their lack of knowledge and support on the products they sell.

Prior to purchasing the HP z565 for my client, I qualified the product to meet their needs based on HP's response to the many questions I asked.

SOLUTION: This media center is packaged with Sonic DigitalMedia Plus v7 which solved the problem by selecting "Create a DVD" and then choosing "DVD" and finally selecting "Capture Video". In the Capture Video section, simply choose the proper video and audio device and click "Capture Video" and begin playing from the source. Once this process is complete, hit the "OK" option and you have the ability to customize the DVD by making chapters, fades, etc.

This surely beats the multiple hours with no answers on the phone with HP.

Solman


----------

